# Another Snorgtees.com shot!



## RMThompson (Jul 30, 2008)

Another weekend, another shoot for www.snorgtees.com

This model is great, and I have to say these are my favorite kind of photos to take.

Just thought I'd share a few!


----------



## Mijoh (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these. They advertise consistently on a few blogs that I read, and I'm always drawn to the photos and curious about their set-up. I always click on their ads wanting to see more, lol. Care to share how you set these up? What about post processing?


----------

